
Happy Nowruz - smoqadam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz
======
fgGAMI
Happy New Year! May we all enjoy a New Year ahead filled with growth and
fulfillment through Wisdom, Peace, Love, Joy.

Eide shoma mobarak!~

------
chejazi
Eide shoma mobarak!

 _Happy New Year!_

------
rcxio
Nowruz bayramynyz mubarek bolsun! Happy Nowruz!

------
behnamoh
Strange that no one actually commented on this.

For those who don't know, Nowruz means "New Day" in Persian.

Today is Persian New Year and is celebrated in many countries around the
world, most notably in Iran.

~~~
chejazi
Not much to say really. HN commentary thrives on change, and the analysis
around it.

